

Ask HN: New passwords - rjett

I just got an email from "info@ycombinator.com" giving me a new password with no other explanation. What's this all about?
======
templaedhel
You perhaps used clickpass to login. PG was discussing removing it here
<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3085168>, and if you depended on it, it would make
sense to email you a password so you can log in.

